# Leipziger sucht Anschluss :)



## LE76 (30. September 2007)

Hallo, mich interessiert was in Leipzig mit dem Biketrial so los ist.
Wer fährt  und vor allem wo.
Gibt es z. B. in der Region eine überdachten Trials-Spot für die kalte Jahreszeit????

Ich möchte mich wieder mit meinem 20" unter die Leute wagen. Wer hat am Mittwoch (3.10.) Zeit mit mir an kleine Mauern und Kanten zu üben??? 


Bitte um "viele" nützliche Antworten.
Danke


----------



## sensiminded (30. September 2007)

erstmal glückwunsch zu dem geilen old school bike  
in le ist auf jeden fall der trialmaniax der bestimmt bald schreibt  
und ich meine mal halle ist ja auch nicht weit weg.
überdachte spots würd ich auch gern kennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmaniax (30. September 2007)

öhm ja. ach wärste heute ma mitgekommen. ham ne endgeile session gemacht. 
in leipzig sind wir ungefähr 8 trialer, und fahren kann man am augustusplatz, moritzbastei, arena. ach gibt haufen schöne sachen. am besten wir treffen uns mal, weil immer blöd is, das hier zu beschreiben


----------



## LE76 (30. September 2007)

Danke sensiminded. Stimmt Halle ist nicht weit. Wie viele Leute fahren dort Trial?


----------



## LE76 (30. September 2007)

Trialmaniax, ein Treffen klingt immer gut. So soll es sein.
Informiere mich einfach wenn du dich am WE oder an Feiertagen zum Trial triffst.  

In diesem Sinne:
"Der Weg zum Griechen immer lohnt, auch wenn man etwas weiter wohnt...."


----------



## EchoPure (1. Oktober 2007)

Hey dus ich komme aus Halle und fahre am 3.10. mitn Clemens(Trialmaniax) irgendwo in der nähe von Leipzig ne show.
Schreib ihn doch mal und frag wo das ist da können wir uns ja mal treffen!
Gruß der Kay


----------



## Cubus (1. Oktober 2007)

Hey Kay,

na wie läufts so?
Du fährst jetzt Shows? Geile Sache das ist!!! 
Hab hier auch schon wieder n paar neue Trialer kennengelernt - die gehen hier alle ab ey...  

Aber ich denke wenn ich wieder da bin, werde ich auch um einige Sachen besser fahren - hoffe ich zumindest.  

Also Greetz - auch an Trialmaniax


----------



## LE76 (1. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Kay,



EchoPure schrieb:


> Hey dus ich komme aus Halle und fahre am 3.10. mitn Clemens(Trialmaniax) irgendwo in der nähe von Leipzig ne show.
> Schreib ihn doch mal und frag wo das ist da können wir uns ja mal treffen!
> Gruß der Kay



kannst du mir noch sagen wann und wo die Show am 3.10. stattfindet.
Vielleicht komme ich rum und schau mir das gleich mal an.  

Ich weiß nett wie ich Clemens schreiben soll, wenn ich seinen Namen im Forum nicht kenne. Oder verwechsle ich da wat?  

Also bis Mittwoch oder später mal.
Beste Grüße, LE76


----------



## Trialmaniax (1. Oktober 2007)

der Clemens bin ich. Die Show is in Lindenhayn aufm Herbstfest. Musst einfach die B2 verfolgen. die geht dort automatisch durch. Kannst mir  ja mal schreiben. da besprechmer den rest


----------



## LE76 (1. Oktober 2007)

Lindenhayn habe ich gefunden
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...12.495317&spn=0.010095,0.020943&t=h&z=16&om=1

Ich schreib dir mal nee Mail oder so was privates....
Achtung! jetzt gehts los..........


----------



## AxLpAc (4. Oktober 2007)

jop, ich fands auch mal wieder toll in LE zu rollen - wird jetzt wieder öfter vorkommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmaniax (4. Oktober 2007)

gute worte. ich gehe am we anscheinend mitm holger fahren,. kommste mit mein guter?


----------



## EchoPure (4. Oktober 2007)

Wanna am we? vielleicht habe ich ja auch zeit und der Ales och!dann sind wir auch mit dabei!
Aber ich muss erste mal meine schulter und so ausruhen! Hoffe es ist an we wieder gut!
bis denne


----------



## AxLpAc (4. Oktober 2007)

we klingt klasse - ich hoffe bis dahin ist meine kleine erkältung weg, aber ich denke schon!

werd sicher wieder mitm kruser aufschlagen!


----------



## EchoPure (4. Oktober 2007)

AxLpAc schrieb:


> we klingt klasse - ich hoffe bis dahin ist meine kleine erkältung weg, aber ich denke schon!
> 
> werd sicher wieder mitm kruser aufschlagen!



wie kruser?
Nicht Trialen?


----------



## AxLpAc (4. Oktober 2007)

isn kumpel von mir - sonst wärs n cruiser


----------



## sensiminded (4. Oktober 2007)

dieses we ist super, habsch zeit! meine gute arbeitet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmaniax (4. Oktober 2007)

jo, da treffmer uns bei sonne und bier und rollen ne runde. mir is wurscht an welchem tag.


----------



## AxLpAc (4. Oktober 2007)

klingt super - aber lass uns das mit dem bier als abschluss der kleinen session machen, sonst biste nach einem bier wieder strulle 

tag ist mir auch ziemlich gleich, aber samstag wird favourisiert!


----------



## LE76 (5. Oktober 2007)

Samstag klingt Super!
Ich bin ab 14:30 Uhr bereit.
Am Sportforum? Oder wo auch immer..... 

Ich warte auf eure Vorschläge bzw. Ansagen.

Bis dahin.... Holger.


----------



## AxLpAc (5. Oktober 2007)

ich würd sagen treffen in der city - augustusplatz, mb oder ähnliches. denke samstag ab mittag ist alles drin!


----------



## LE76 (5. Oktober 2007)

So soll es sein.


----------



## EchoPure (5. Oktober 2007)

ich muss bis 13 uhr arbeiten!
Alex kannst du mich dann mitnehmen?
Ich kann aber leider nicht trialen wegen der schulter aber ich habe noch ein anderes bike und werde dann den ganzen tag filmen!!!!!!!!!!
Grüße der Kay

wer kommt den noch so von den le ridern mit?


----------



## sensiminded (5. Oktober 2007)

extra auf dich dauerinvaliden warten???   
na jut von mir aus, wann und wo soll ich dich einlesen?


----------



## Trialmaniax (6. Oktober 2007)

EchoPure schrieb:


> ich muss bis 13 uhr arbeiten!
> Alex kannst du mich dann mitnehmen?
> Ich kann aber leider nicht trialen wegen der schulter aber ich habe noch ein anderes bike und werde dann den ganzen tag filmen!!!!!!!!!!
> Grüße der Kay
> ...



mist deine shulter hats tatsächlich mitgenommen. das tut mir echt leid. hmmm. ich schlage jetzt einfach mal 14:30 an der Moritzbastei vor. Sollte sich die Zeit doch noch ändern so klärt das bitte hier, damit das alle einsehen können


Na denn. bis moin, Clemi


----------



## AxLpAc (6. Oktober 2007)

14.30 ist zwar reichlich spät, aber in anbetracht meiner trunkenheit um diese uhrzeit erscheint das doch äußerst sinnvoll 

wie gesagt clemi, wenn sich was ändert bitte ich um anruf zwecks diskontinuierlicher internetabdeckung zur zeit!

grüße, bis morsche!!!

axl


----------



## LE76 (6. Oktober 2007)

14:30 Moritzbastei.............. okay.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LE76 (14. Oktober 2007)

Mahlzeit, fährt heute Nachmittag jemand in Leipzig/ Umgebung?
Ich beabsichtige so gegen 14/15Uhr an der MB zu starten.......  

LE76


----------



## Trialmaniax (14. Oktober 2007)

heute kommen paar leute aus chemnitz her. wir treffen uns 12:30 vorm hbf, 
kannst gerne kommen. meine nummer haste ja. bis denne


----------



## LE76 (14. Oktober 2007)

Trialmaniax schrieb:


> heute kommen paar leute aus chemnitz her. wir treffen uns 12:30 vorm hbf,
> kannst gerne kommen. meine nummer haste ja. bis denne



Danke für deine Antwort. Ich rufe dich an. 
Bis dahin...............


----------



## alien1976 (15. Oktober 2007)

Tach freunde der Nacht.

Ich werd vom 16.11-18.11. wieder mal in LE sein un da es ja nun richtig abgeht Leutemäßig, werd ich mal mein Bike mitnehmen. Ich denk an dem Sonntag fahren währe ganz geil. MB oder diesen tollen Bleistiftspot.

Sone richtige Le Session. 

Was ist den eigentlich mit dem Aramis ist der noch in LE und fährt der noch??
Vielleicht kommt ja auch der Kai und Konsorten aus Halle meiner Heimat mal vorbei.


----------



## HeavyMetal (22. Oktober 2007)

da ich ja auch immernoch wöchentlich in LE bin, hat da jemand was hallentechnisches an der hand? in chemnitz is noch nix konkret, unsere alte halle wurde ausgeräumt. kann man da auf ne überwinterung hoffen? oder muss mein rad den winterschlaf antreten?


----------



## Trialmaniax (22. Oktober 2007)

bin grade dabei was klar zu machen


----------



## AxLpAc (23. Oktober 2007)

wenn natürlich diesen winter in le hallentechnisch was gehen sollte wär das ja verdammt schade, da ich das dann nicht mehr genießen kann


----------



## Trialmaniax (23. Oktober 2007)

hier wie siehtsn am we aus mit ner runde rad fahrn?


----------



## AxLpAc (23. Oktober 2007)

an sich ganz gut - bin grad in le, aber ohne rad - würde dann vorm we nochmal aufbrechen und die karre holen, dann dürfte es kein ding sein!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmaniax (23. Oktober 2007)

schönes ding. wir tel.


----------



## alien1976 (2. November 2007)

Geht det am 18 klar mit ner kleinen Runde in Leipzig. Also ich nehm of alle Fälle mei Bike mit. 
So ab 1200 wäre echt super da ich dann späten Nachmittag so 1700 spätestens wieder meine Rückfahrt nach Minge antrete.


----------



## Trialmaniax (2. November 2007)

Is ja ein Sonntag. Das geht bestimmt klar,und 12:00 is ne gute zeit


----------



## EchoPure (2. November 2007)

is ja geil den kenn ich ja och!wenn das wetter nicht so schlecht is bin ich denke ich bin ich auch dabei!!!!
grüße kay


----------



## alien1976 (5. November 2007)

Ja super des rege Interesse an ner LE Session freut mich. Dann drüchk mer mal de Daumen das det Wetter passt.


----------



## HeavyMetal (5. November 2007)

wies aussieht bin ich auch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AxLpAc (5. November 2007)

ich werd sehen, ob ich da noch da bin - wenn ja kanns schon sein, dass ich mitkomme


----------



## falko2507 (6. November 2007)

wenn mein bein nicht mehr streickt werde ich wohl mein esel auch wieder ausm keller hollen muss ja nochmal fahren dieses jahr.aber ich fahre dann auch noch bissl sachte


----------



## alien1976 (14. November 2007)

SO det Wetta schaut guad aus. für Sonntach sachense Sonnenschein an. Hoffentlich ist dann och der lästige Schnee wegjetaut.

Zur Sicherheit ziehe ich heut noch nen Neuen Minion druff und wenn ik schon ma dabei bin werd ma och glei ma de Felge nachflexen.


----------



## Trialmaniax (14. November 2007)

geschneit hats hier noch garnich, aber es pisst wie die sau, schon die ganze woche. 
naja ich weiß noch nich ob ich da bin, aber wenn dann komm ich


----------



## HeavyMetal (14. November 2007)

falls es nich pisst, bin ich auch dabei


----------



## sensiminded (14. November 2007)

also in halle hats vorhin grad geschneit. wenns wetter passt bin ich sonntag auch am start.


----------



## Trialmaniax (14. November 2007)

also machmer sonntag fest. passt mir auch besser. freut mich das so viele leute kommen.


----------



## alien1976 (15. November 2007)

Ich würd sagen 1200 treff ma uns aber wo??? und mit Auto oder Ohne (zwecks Spotwechsel) und Wo da am besten Parken(Natürlich kostenlos .
Ich würd sagen das mer uns auf irgendeinen Parkplatz treffen und dann lostarten.


----------



## Trialmaniax (15. November 2007)

naja parken in leipzig is immer sone sache. ich stelle das auto immer in die parkhÃ¤user am Hauptbahnhof. Kostet / Tag 3â¬. Da kÃ¶nnen wir uns ja dann vor dem Hauptbahnhof  treffen, an der gewohnten Stelle zwischen Ost und Westhalle bei den Taxifahrern. Nehmen wir halt grob um 12, und warten dann bis alle eintrudeln. also is nur ne idee. Auto brauchste fÃ¼r nen Spotwechsel nich, denk ich


----------



## alien1976 (15. November 2007)

Na jut wenn ich ken Auto zum Spotwechsel brauch denn kann ik de paar meter och radeln von de reclamstr.

Ich wollte halt vieleicht auch gern mal zum Bleistiftspot?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyMetal (15. November 2007)

bleistiftspot zieht keine wurst vom teller, ringsrum sind paar ganz nette sachen, aber is nich zwingend da unbedingt hinzufahren.
guter treffpunkt is in der nähe vom augustusplatz, von da aus auf den täubchenweg (is der das clemi?) und dorst, so 200 meter vom augustusplatz sind kostenlose parkplätze und von da is auch nich weit bis zum reginapark!


----------



## sensiminded (15. November 2007)

Trialmaniax schrieb:


> naja parken in leipzig is immer sone sache. ich stelle das auto immer in die parkhäuser am Hauptbahnhof. Kostet / Tag 3. Da können wir uns ja dann vor dem Hauptbahnhof  treffen, an der gewohnten Stelle zwischen Ost und Westhalle bei den Taxifahrern. Nehmen wir halt grob um 12, und warten dann bis alle eintrudeln. also is nur ne idee. Auto brauchste für nen Spotwechsel nich, denk ich



  also mal zu dem parkhaus am hbf->hab das letzte mal an dem sonntag um die 8  bezahlt, das kostet in der woche nur so wenig. falls wir nicht zur alten messe wollen, brauchen wir das auto vermutlich nicht   bis dahin radelst du ewig!

mal was anderes, clemens ich wollt vmtl. am samstag nach le kommen, wo kann ich außer beim sportscheck nach ner snowboardjacke schauen??? im günstigsten fall könntest erklären wo das ist oder du hast ne adresse


----------



## AxLpAc (16. November 2007)

sensiminded schrieb:


> also mal zu dem parkhaus am hbf->hab das letzte mal an dem sonntag um die 8 â¬ bezahlt, das kostet in der woche nur so wenig. falls wir nicht zur alten messe wollen, brauchen wir das auto vermutlich nicht   bis dahin radelst du ewig!
> 
> mal was anderes, clemens ich wollt vmtl. am samstag nach le kommen, wo kann ich auÃer beim sportscheck nach ner snowboardjacke schauen??? im gÃ¼nstigsten fall kÃ¶nntest erklÃ¤ren wo das ist oder du hast ne adresse



du kannst dich in der innenstadt einfach mal rumtreiben. da findest du sportscheck (zwischen ausgustusplatz und markt) oder titus oder rollmops (skaterlÃ¤den, die auch snowboardzeug fÃ¼hren zwischen markt und blechbÃ¼chse). vielleicht auch im freezone (nikolaistrasse) - da bin ich mir aber nicht sicher!

ansonsten kannste sicherlich auch gegenÃ¼ber vom petersbogen in das riesen kaufhaus gehen (name fÃ¤llt mir grad nicht ein!)

viel erfolg, axl


----------



## AxLpAc (16. November 2007)

HeavyMetal schrieb:


> bleistiftspot zieht keine wurst vom teller, ringsrum sind paar ganz nette sachen, aber is nich zwingend da unbedingt hinzufahren.
> guter treffpunkt is in der nähe vom augustusplatz, von da aus auf den täubchenweg (is der das clemi?) und dorst, so 200 meter vom augustusplatz sind kostenlose parkplätze und von da is auch nich weit bis zum reginapark!



und klein alex muss nicht weit fahren... 

sorry, insider


----------



## Trialmaniax (16. November 2007)

lol, ja da is was dran. hmm aber alex was zieht dich in den park am täubchenweg?  weil man da so schön le parcour machen kann?

ich wäre für mb, augustusplatz, bowling, naturkunde, usw.


----------



## sensiminded (16. November 2007)

naja da werde ich einfach mal durch die city tingeln...
hoffe das wetter ist am sonntag besser als heute!


----------



## HeavyMetal (16. November 2007)

jaja, ok habt mich ertappt, von mir aus müss mer ne da hin
mir egal, vielleicht wirklich mal wieder alte messe oder so...


----------



## AxLpAc (16. November 2007)

ich würd sagen treffen @ augustusplatz (kleiner brunnen) und dann können wir ja spontan entscheiden.


----------



## alien1976 (17. November 2007)

Regina Park ist des der hinterm Regina Kino?

http://maps.google.de/maps?hl=de&ie...,12.389971&spn=0.00301,0.007231&t=k&z=17&om=1

Also wegen Treffen Spontan Entscheidung würde heissen das es besser ist mit Auto.
Ich wür schon wir treffen uns Augustusplatz vor dem Gewandhaus Springbrunnen. fahren dann erst ma e bissl City und können dan immer noch schaun woanders hin zu gruken.
Naja Wetter geht ja grad so ist zwar nass aber wenigstens kein Schneeeeee!!!

Gestern noch in München dort liegen schon bestimmt 10-15cm.Also wenn det Wetta so bleibt ist ok wenns besser wird um so angenehmer.
Das sagt Wetter.com 
http://www.wetter.com/v2/?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7000&LOCFROM=0202&type=WORLD&id=1185


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSC-Trialer (17. November 2007)

Wenn das Wetter passt werde ich auch mal rumkommen


----------



## HeavyMetal (17. November 2007)

5 prozent regen und 4,5 grad für morgen,


----------



## alien1976 (17. November 2007)

Wer hat ´n die Nummer von LE76 der hat sich net gerührt wollte aber auch dabei sein. schickt Ihm doch mal ne SMS.

Ansonsten wir sehen uns morgen 12oo am Brunnen Gewandhaus.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (17. November 2007)

Na dann hoffen wir auf gutes Wetter. Hauptsache es kommt nix von oben was unten liegt interessiert mich nicht so


----------



## Fabi (17. November 2007)

Unter der Voraussetzung, dass mich kein Wetterbericht noch von meiner Anreiseabsicht umstimmt, erkläre ich folgendes:
Ich werde schon um 11.00 Uhr in LE sein, weil kein zeitlich passenderer Zug fährt.
Also wer mag, kann schon kurz nach 11 am Augustusplatz sein. (Dann hat man eine Stunde mehr zum Fahren bis es dunkel ist.)


----------



## Trialmaniax (18. November 2007)

fabi ich bin um 11 vor dem bahnhof zwischen ost und westhalle. 

hier mal noch meine nummer: 0151/59060447


die vom le76 is die: 0163:7995201


ich bin auch bei regen da. bis peter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

